# The PowerMac G5 "Talulah" Project



## SirKeldon (Mar 2, 2013)

*[Build Log] The PowerMac G5 "Talulah" Project*

Well, here begins my second mod of a G5 case. I got a very sweet deal - all the inner components and an A-/B+ outside grade for just 60 EUR from a local seller. This time i wanted to accomplish two main things with my mod:

1. The inner layout is as beautiful as the out one, so why not maintain it? And that's exactly what I want to do, leaving as many original items as possible.

2. Budget components. I wanted to profit from the old Q8200 and Q6600 processors that I already have and keep the LGA775 architecture for 2 more years as a spare PC (mainly built for folding/crunching) … apart from the motherboard my goal is to use components that could be also be used in a future rig.







Total cost: 301EUR (~ 390USD$)

But let's focus on the first point which has the real juice. To maintain the inner layout I knew I had several things to do. Since I had spare fans out from an old neighbor G5 that was gonna be thrown I decided to start rewiring the original fans following Badouin's diagrams that were so helpful.

Here are some pics of the process, including the original CPU connection:
















Next step was to rehouse the G5 PSU. I don't have pictures of the disassembling since i was a lil bit nervous (last time messing with a PSU i got zapped) … but once the original PSU was safely placed into a shoe box, i took pictures of how i placed the SFX PSU into the original cage:











With that thing covered i could move on to the disassembling of the original inner components. I managed to route the SATA cables to their original spot as well as adapting the top fans that are gonna be regulated with the Lamptron FC2 fan controller (as well as all the original ones)






Then i tested to see if the MB was fitting properly, which it did, also providing room under it for cable management.






After all of this, we arrive till today. I JB welded the original stand-offs out of a ghetto-template that i did with a DIN-A4 sheet, and right now they're still curing for the first 2 hours with some books on the top to apply the initial pressure.
















Next steps:

- Test if the mo-bo is properly fixed and apply more JB weld to ensure the joints are solid
- Do a minimal cut on the back to allow access to USB and audio connections.
- Measure the original PCI divider to cut a small hole to avoid touching RAM and Mo-Bo heatsinks (then i'll be able to place CPU+GFX fans as well as the original G5 CPU cover)
- Build a cage for the fan controller to securely fix it using the original CD/DVD spot (regulators will be accessible opening the front-sliding door)

Still a lot of hard work to do … so stay tuned, hope you like it as much as i enjoyed doing it.

Cheers to everybody!!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello everybody!

So today was a busy day but at the end i reached to do a couple of things and almost manage to finish my proof of concept.

First thing was to see if the motherboard was safely fixed, after 24 hours epoxy should be good so i tested to place the RAM sticks and see if it was able to hold the pressure, it did so it was safe to go on.

After that, i needed the placeholder for the PCI divider which is the rear fan mounting, and with this i faced a problem. The result of using original standoffs and disposal makes that the back top clip of the fan mounting to hit the audio connectors, i thought my plan was over (since i also had the problem in the previous mod) but then i found a solution, i was going to cut that part, carefully and just a little bit, losing half clip at the most. Here is the result fitting like a charm:






Next step was to route the fan plug under the motherboard, also i unpacked the BlackCH cable for the original front-panel which i also managed to route it under the mobo.











Cutting the PCI divider was long, first cause that steel is pretty hard (it ate a whole reinforced dremel disk) and second because i had to take "visual" measures ... and i had to readjust the cut a couple of times but it finally did the job w/o touching RAM or heatsink:  











 











Once accomplished, it was time to insert the rest of the hardware kept in the original spots such as hard drive and graphics card.











Then i placed the G5 CPU cover and this is the final result of the Proof of Concept, w/o and w/window:











Of course, it's still not finished, at the end i didn't cut the back at all as i had in plan, i was unsure as i said yesterday and till i decide what to do with it i will use some PCI bracket USBs.

Next will be arrange the fan controller, it will be oriented to control the fans opening the DVD slide door, so i have to turn and fix it. I'm planning to profit a 5,25" cage and sort it out to hold it as well as to hide some cables, i'll see.

Of course cable management will be reviewed again  and also i'm thinking to use the free gaps to stick some LCD screens showing system info ... but i'm unsure, if you have any other ideas, please share, i'll be glad to hear them and maybe consider to do it. Let me know what you think.

Cheers and best regards!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 4, 2013)

*BUMP! updated!*


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2013)

You've done a great job with this! 

What sort of cutting was required on the back so that the IO ports would line up properly?


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 12, 2013)

coool!!! one of the cleanest g5 case mods i have seen it almost looks stock.


----------



## qubit (Mar 12, 2013)

I just love the idea of ripping out Apple's innards and putting in superior PC ones.  Great project!


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 14, 2013)

First of all, thanks for your kind words, actually they mean a lot for me, mostly cause i still consider myself an apprentice in terms of modding, doing it just since 2007-2008 ... so for real, thank you =)



[Ion] said:


> You've done a great job with this!
> 
> What sort of cutting was required on the back so that the IO ports would line up properly?



The lineup is mostly done previously when you have to fit-test the MoBo, depending on the size you choose. Good thing is the G5 will leave you enough room for all mATX IO while using the 4 native PCI-brackets ... and for ATX you will have to sacrifice the original PSU spot or the HD one and 3 PCI's ... but the IO will still be accessible with a little dremeling being careful not to break the rounded part when you remove the back fans for cutting.

In this mod, i still didn't cut the back part, kept as stock while i decide if i should do it as with my first G5 mod (though the cut will be significantly smaller since i just need the USB's and audio) or adapt the back with extra small audio and USB connectors making it really w/o any outside cut. For the audio i have already an idea involving an earphones connector (the ones with the small plugs as they're done for the iPhone for example) ... and this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/5x-3-5mm-St...7849?pt=AU_Hi_Fi_Speakers&hash=item43a47f30e9

For the USB i'm still unsure cause it's a gap of just 1/2" and i don't know if i'll have room for any kind of male/female plug.



Geofrancis said:


> coool!!! one of the cleanest g5 case mods i have seen it almost looks stock.



That was the plan from the beginning and the good thing is ... almost looking as original as you say, i still have work to do though, fan controller should be inside an enclosure and fixed ... even that, i'm really thinking into change some original fans (they're pretty loud even undervolted) but i'm unable to find grey ones anywhere, just all aluminum, which are pretty cool though but i don't know if it'll fit the inner scheme as it is now.



qubit said:


> I just love the idea of ripping out Apple's innards and putting in superior PC ones.  Great project!



Yup, the PowerMac G5s were the most powerful, and probably the most loud too, personal computer back in 2003-2004 ... but nowadays even some smartphones will beat it.

I have more upgrade ideas involving superior hardware with a new MoBo + CPU. Watercooling is in mind as well since the beginning (that's why the project it's called "Talulah" which is a native-american word that means "leaping water") ... it will be underneath the G5 cpu cover so probably this time i won't go custom and just purchase an AIO kit, anyway, still unsure about components and position of them.

---

I'll keep you updated ASAP as i do more things, these days i'm pretty busy with work and don't have too much time.

Thanks again and cheers to everybody


----------

